# Magnum Plus lock - is registering worth it ?



## goo_mason (19 Apr 2008)

Bought a Magnum Plus lock today with the free vouchers I got on top of my Bike2Work value, and was just going online to try and register it as it says they'll pay you if the bike's nicked whilst using the lock.

Trouble is, they want the original sales receipts for the bike and the lock (both on the same receipt) sent to them by post, and since it's the only receipt I have I'm VERY reluctant to send it off. In addition, they want household insurance policy details too.

Is it worth it ? Or should I just go with the bike cover on my household insurance policy and avoid the hassle ?


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2008)

I've got two locks with this cover but haven't bothered - the bike is too old for me to have retained the receipt, and they will probably not cover you if it's on the household insurance already !


----------



## punkypossum (20 Apr 2008)

I never sent mine off - no way was I sending them the original receipt! Bike is insured anyway, so it's not as if I could double-claim if it got nicked. I suspect they bank on people not wanting to send in the receipt, i.e. not many will register...


----------



## goo_mason (20 Apr 2008)

Thanks all.

I'll maybe just fill in the key registering part and register the key no. in case I ever manage to lose them all !


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2008)

I've been using my Magnum for about 9 months and it's been great. Never force the key though - that's in the instructions - as you may break the key shaft.

If it doesn't turn, give it a gentle wiggle. Seem well built though !! Magnum are actually On-guard - both the same !


----------



## yello (20 Apr 2008)

Yep, onguard/magnum locks are decent & affordable locks, I commend your choice!


----------



## Night Train (24 Apr 2008)

I didn't bother with mine either when I got my bike, didn't want to let go of the reciepts. I have it chipped and registered though. Recently I have been using the security I used to use with my Harley Davidson. A bit heavy to lug around but if it was good enough for £14k of motorbike then it should be fine for a £400 bike. Actually the security cost as much as the bike now!


----------



## londonirish (23 Feb 2009)

*REGISTER - or try something different*

Bought a brand new Boardman mountain bike with Magnum Plus lock three weeks ago. Locked it to indoor railings of our apartment block (top floor) using 4 locks - one of which is a Magnum Plus. Hadn't sent off the registration form yet as busy with work, but it's sat in front of me ready to be completed. Came home from work today and all locks including the Magnum Plus have been cut, and the bike is gone. Sickening. Place smells strongly of fumes so goodness knows what was used to cut the locks.
If you can get further cover on your bike then send off your registration as soon as you can - it could be worth it. Although I'm questionning the level of security that the Magum Plus says it has........


----------



## kyuss (23 Feb 2009)

_All_ locks can be defeated within a few minutes with the right tools. I'm confident the Magnum Plus is as good as most at the price, if not better.

The sad fact is that if you lock up out of sight where a thief has all the time in the world to work on it without being disturbed, it's always going to be a target. But I hope they catch him and string him up by the balls.


----------



## Plax (24 Feb 2009)

londonirish said:


> Bought a brand new Boardman mountain bike with Magnum Plus lock three weeks ago. Locked it to indoor railings of our apartment block (top floor) using 4 locks - one of which is a Magnum Plus. Hadn't sent off the registration form yet as busy with work, but it's sat in front of me ready to be completed. Came home from work today and all locks including the Magnum Plus have been cut, and the bike is gone. Sickening. Place smells strongly of fumes so goodness knows what was used to cut the locks.
> If you can get further cover on your bike then send off your registration as soon as you can - it could be worth it. Although I'm questionning the level of security that the Magum Plus says it has........



Have you checked with the management company for the apartment? It could be they have took it upon themselves to remove the bicycle due to a complaint / decision that it goes against some kind of contract.


----------



## maurice (24 Feb 2009)

That's gutting.

But as said, they can get through anything if they want to - a £200 motorcycle chain can be finished off in a matter of seconds with an angle grinder. If they have the opportunity to use noisy power tools you've no chance.


----------



## londonirish (24 Feb 2009)

It wasn't the managing agents (been speaking with them at lengths) of the property as we live on top floor - where the bike was attached was not in anyone's way and not a fire risk.
By the way - just read the limitations of the Magnum Plus lock anti theft warranty - it does not apply if the lock was opened by 'gas torches, battery operated tools or power tools'....so I wouldn't have got any insurance payout anyway.
Several lessons learnt the hard way. Back to jogging.


----------



## Danny (26 Feb 2009)

It would still be worth putting in a claim and see how Magnum react, particularly as you have only had the bike and lock for three weeks, and no one could argue that you were being reckless if you had the bike secured with four locks!


----------

